# BMW Wear and Tear policy for European Delivery



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW recently clarified their European Delivery vehicles Wear and Tear policy. It is important that you know these policies before departing for your ED trip so you're not disappointed. BMW states that any items that are considered ***8220;wear and tear***8221; (i.e. surface scratches, scratches to wheels and paint chips) will not be repaired under insurance.

During the vehicle drop-off process, all damages to their vehicle should be noted on the Vehicle Conditions Report (sample attached) but if the damage is normal wear and tear, it will not be repaired. This report will then be used to assess the vehicle upon its arrival in the United States. If your in an accident or filed a claim with Allianz, you should forward a copy of their condition report and Allianz claim # (if available) to the BMW NA Claims Processing Center by fax (203-229-6647) or email ([email protected]) upon returning to the United States.

As a reminder, European Delivery vehicles that are driven overseas are considered used by BMW.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

In the past and maybe now, repair were often done for owner caused damage, such as curb rash on wheels. This might be over. If it is over, then it becomes more important for owners to assess their cars at the end of European delivery and take pictures so that shipping damage can be claimed if it is caused by shipping.


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tim, yesterday morning we dropped off our car in Munich at Loginout, and they told us there was a scratch in the rear bumper (and they noted it on the form). We didn't see anything, and it was tough to see as it was raining hard.

Based on previous posts here, I assumed it would be repaired at the VPC.

What should I do at this point?

Thanks.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm not following the question. Based on what I posted above there is nothing to do, but don't expect it to be repaired.

Tim


----------



## Bagay65 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Repair*

Correct.
Policy specifically notes this.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

Is there an actual activation date for this policy? I would believe any pickups before that date would be under the old agreement.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This is not a new policy but it seems that BMW is just starting to be more selective about what they're willing to repair post ED.


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

tim330i said:


> I'm not following the question. Based on what I posted above there is nothing to do, but don't expect it to be repaired.
> 
> Tim


Sorry, Tim, I should have been more clear, and the answer is in your original post. I emailed Marsh a few minutes ago. We don't know the extent of the damage and/or if the bumper cover must be replaced. At the time we dropped off the car we were assuming BMW would handle this no matter what, and since it was pouring rain when we dropped off the car we did not take a close look at the damage.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

tim330i said:


> BMW recently clarified their European Delivery vehicles Wear and Tear policy. It is important that you know these policies before departing for your ED trip so you're not disappointed. BMW states that any items that are considered "wear and tear" (i.e. surface scratches, scratches to wheels and paint chips) will not be repaired under insurance.


At the end of a BMW lease the car is inspected for damage. Some minor damage (small dings, minor scratches, etc) are acceptable to BMW (BMWFS) while others result in the lessee being charged for the damage. The "acceptable" damage at the end of a lease seems more or less to fit the definition of "Wear and tear" that will not be fixed by Allianz insurance when a car returns to the US. Is the definition of "Lease acceptable minor damage" the same as the definition of "Allianz ED Wear and Tear" which will not be fixed?


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, but I'm focusing on the words surface and scratches. Curb rash goes beyond a "scratch", and it seems like people here who have gotten curb rash find it gets fixed. Maybe that's because it's more than just a scratch and they aren't talking about that kind of thing not being fixed?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

As I stated above, my impression is that BMW use to take care of more then they're going to moving forward. I would not expect any wear and tear damage, which in my mind includes curb rash, to be repaired.

Tim


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## kylekatz (Oct 19, 2015)

*Windshield*

Does anyone have any experience with windshield replacements? I got a 6" crack in my windshield on my way back to Munich. Curious to know if it will be replaced.

Mark


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

kylekatz said:


> Does anyone have any experience with windshield replacements? I got a 6" crack in my windshield on my way back to Munich. Curious to know if it will be replaced.
> 
> Mark


Wow, if they don't cover that, then what do they cover? I would be quite angry if they did not after representing that they would insure the car. Clearly a 6 inch windshield crack is beyond "wear and tear".


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

My curb rash was fixed. I suspect I was not entitled to that at the time and will not see it done going forward. "Clarified" spelled out. IMO


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

tim330i said:


> It is important that you know these policies before departing for your ED trip so you're not disappointed.


Tim, actually I would take what you said a step further, and say that BMW and/or the dealer should make you aware of these policies when they first represent that they are going to insure the car...rather than reading it on a piece of paper after you have paid for the car and traveled across the ocean to take delivery. I apologize if it was included in some earlier paperwork, but I can't recall seeing it.


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gary J said:


> My curb rash was fixed. I suspect I was not entitled to that at the time and will not see it done going forward. "Clarified" spelled out. IMO


I just got my car and the curb rash was fixed as well. Can't tell if they simply replaced the wheel or had it fixed.

I was a bit concern as the drop off person in Munich said BMW might not fix it.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

phantom701 said:


> I just got my car and the curb rash was fixed as well. Can't tell if they simply replaced the wheel or had it fixed.
> 
> I was a bit concern as the drop off person in Munich said BMW might not fix it.


That's great news, fingers crossed my news will be the same when it's redelivered.


----------



## wwnomad (Nov 6, 2015)

What's confusing is what if the damage happens after dropoff and before redelivery? Who is responsible for it?

My car was clean at dropoff. Went over it in detail with the dropoff agent. I am kicking myself right now for not taking pictures as well. 
My wife took delivery a couple of days ago and sent me pictures. I counted 7 minor wear and tear items including two small nicks on the wheels with one good size scuff in the rear bumper. It looks like at the port they noted couple of scratches. So not sure if the rest happened before and gone unnoticed or happened after. Either way this damage wasn't there at drop off. :-(

Has anyone been in similar situation?


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

wwnomad said:


> What's confusing is what if the damage happens after dropoff and before redelivery? Who is responsible for it?
> 
> My car was clean at dropoff. Went over it in detail with the dropoff agent. I am kicking myself right now for not taking pictures as well.
> My wife took delivery a couple of days ago and sent me pictures. I counted 7 minor wear and tear items including two small nicks on the wheels with one good size scuff in the rear bumper. It looks like at the port they noted couple of scratches. So not sure if the rest happened before and gone unnoticed or happened after. Either way this damage wasn't there at drop off. :-(
> ...


That should not be an issue at all, except for the fact that she did not call it out to them at redelivery. If the dropoff agent did not note any damage at dropoff, then clearly you are not responsible as the damage occurred between dropoff and redelivery. Obviously the problem you may have now is that the dealer may try to claim the damage happened after you took redelivery. That's why I carefully went over our car yesterday before accepting redelivery. Once you drive the car off the lot it's tough to prove that the damage was already there, no different than if your car was not tourist delivery. Ouch.


----------



## wwnomad (Nov 6, 2015)

shark715 said:


> That should not be an issue at all, except for the fact that she did not call it out to them at redelivery. If the dropoff agent did not note any damage at dropoff, then clearly you are not responsible as the damage occurred between dropoff and redelivery. Obviously the problem you may have now is that the dealer may try to claim the damage happened after you took redelivery. That's why I carefully went over our car yesterday before accepting redelivery. Once you drive the car off the lot it's tough to prove that the damage was already there, no different than if your car was not tourist delivery. Ouch.


The car was trucked to us (out of state). She did note the damage on the delivery receipt and we immediately took photos on the spot, and sent email with photos to the CA (it was dark), then took another set of photos next morning. So there is no question that the damage happened before we took delivery.

We are working with the 3rd party trucking company to cover the damage that would've resulted from pickup at the dealer to delivery. I think there was damage that happened during transit in Europe (and noted at the port). Who covers that?

I am following up with the CA and BMWNA European Delivery to address this but was wondering if anyone else has gone through a similar situation, where they had clean dropoff, but at the port, damage was noted and was not fixed before redelivery.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

wwnomad said:


> The car was trucked to us (out of state). She did note the damage on the delivery receipt and we immediately took photos on the spot, and sent email with photos to the CA (it was dark), then took another set of photos next morning. So there is no question that the damage happened before we took delivery.
> 
> We are working with the 3rd party trucking company to cover the damage that would've resulted from pickup at the dealer to delivery. I think there was damage that happened during transit in Europe (and noted at the port). Who covers that?
> 
> I am following up with the CA and BMWNA European Delivery to address this but was wondering if anyone else has gone through a similar situation, where they had clean dropoff, but at the port, damage was noted and was not fixed before redelivery.


This reminds me to make sure I do the re-delivery during daylight hours so that I can see clearly.


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

wwnomad said:


> The car was trucked to us (out of state). She did note the damage on the delivery receipt and we immediately took photos on the spot, and sent email with photos to the CA (it was dark), then took another set of photos next morning. So there is no question that the damage happened before we took delivery.
> 
> We are working with the 3rd party trucking company to cover the damage that would've resulted from pickup at the dealer to delivery. I think there was damage that happened during transit in Europe (and noted at the port). Who covers that?
> 
> I am following up with the CA and BMWNA European Delivery to address this but was wondering if anyone else has gone through a similar situation, where they had clean dropoff, but at the port, damage was noted and was not fixed before redelivery.


Sorry, I incorrectly assumed she neglected to document the damage upon redelivery. Seems like you have all the bases covered.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

wwnomad said:


> The car was trucked to us (out of state). She did note the damage on the delivery receipt and we immediately took photos on the spot, and sent email with photos to the CA (it was dark), then took another set of photos next morning. So there is no question that the damage happened before we took delivery.
> 
> We are working with the 3rd party trucking company to cover the damage that would've resulted from pickup at the dealer to delivery. I think there was damage that happened during transit in Europe (and noted at the port). Who covers that?
> 
> I am following up with the CA and BMWNA European Delivery to address this but was wondering if anyone else has gone through a similar situation, where they had clean dropoff, but at the port, damage was noted and was not fixed before redelivery.


It depends on who has custody of the car at the time of the damage. The shipper's insurance policy covers the cargo in-transit on the ship. The shipper is BMW. They are responsible for purchasing an insurance policy to cover their cargo while in transit on a ship. The ship owner is only responsible for hull insurance to cover the value of the ship itself.

Once custody of the car is transferred to the VPC, their insurance covers the car while in their custody. The VPC is either owned, or operated under contract to, the manufacturer. When the car is picked up by the trucking company, they have custody of it and their insurance policy covers damage that occurs while in their custody. When the car is unloaded from the transport truck and signed for by the dealership, the dealer's garage-owners policy covers it while in their custody. Once you sign for it, usually at the dealership, it's yours from that point on and your own insurance policy covers it. If the dealership hires a trucking company to truck the car to you, then just add one more trucking company's insurance policy to cover that custody period. I'm sure you already signed for the car by mail, paid for it in full, and consented to having the car transported to you by commercial carrier. That was all part of your agreement with the dealership you chose to order the car for you in the first place. Otherwise you could have simply arrived at the dealership and picked up your car in person if that's what you wanted to do. 

The point is that at every transfer of custody, the car is inspected and any damage noted in writing. If damage is missed, then it's a matter of the last custodian being left holding the bag or being placed in the position of having to get someone else to admit the damage happened while the car was in their custody.

The VPC repairs damage that happened in-transit on the ship, so usually the trucking company picking up the car at the VPC can do a fairly quick look-see inspection. It's the guys at the dealership, who are usually the same ones all the time, who have to make sure the truck driver didn't mess up somehow loading or unloading the cars from his transport. It's always better to use guys with good eyesight for this job. Most dealerships use the same couple of service department guys for this job for years. They may have other responsibilities -- like supervising the get-ready department -- but they take responsibility for making sure all damage is noted before signing for a car.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

pbjjj said:


> This reminds me to make sure I do the re-delivery during daylight hours so that I can see clearly.


And you can't see as well on a rainy day, even in daylight, if the car is wet. You will miss stuff.


----------



## wwnomad (Nov 6, 2015)

Ninong said:


> The VPC repairs damage that happened in-transit on the ship, so usually the trucking company picking up the car at the VPC can do a fairly quick look-see inspection. It's the guys at the dealership, who are usually the same ones all the time, who have to make sure the truck driver didn't mess up somehow loading or unloading the cars from his transport. It's always better to use guys with good eyesight for this job. Most dealerships use the same couple of service department guys for this job for years. They may have other responsibilities -- like supervising the get-ready department -- but they take responsibility for making sure all damage is noted before signing for a car.


That's the confusing part. Does the VPC skip wear and tear damage regardless of where it took place. Or are they supposed to cover that damage as long as it happened after drop off? In my case, couple of the scratches and a paint chip were not noted at dropoff but noted at the port before getting to the VPC. They weren't fixed.

On the condition report at dropoff it says

"... fall into an area referenced as normal wear and tear and are excluded from and transport insurance covage"

It seems odd to suggest that a damage that happens during transport is not covered by transport insurance coverage.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

wwnomad said:


> On the condition report at dropoff it says
> 
> "... fall into an area referenced as normal wear and tear and are excluded from and transport insurance covage"
> 
> It seems odd to suggest that a damage that happens during transport is not covered by transport insurance coverage.


We're talking about a European Delivery vehicle, right? What they're telling you is that "normal wear and tear" that the car experienced while in your custody driving around Europe is not covered by transport insurance because it was a "pre-existing condition," to use a term that used to be used quite a lot in the medical insurance business. Any and all damage that happens to a European Delivery vehicle once it leaves your custody at the drop-off location will be fixed at the VPC, or at the dealership if it happened after it left the VPC.

In case something that falls into that category is missed, you have to be sure to point that out before you sign for the car on redelivery. If you agreed to have the car shipped to you by commercial carrier in lieu of picking it up in person at the dealership, then it becomes a situation between you and the trucking company the dealership hired with your consent to transport the vehicle to you for your convenience. Remember, it's already your car because you assumed custody by signing for it and paying for it. Naturally you will want to contact your client advisor immediately in a situation like that for guidance and assistance, maybe even before you sign for the car from the trucking company. The first thing you would want to check carefully is if the truck driver noted any damage at all on his bill of laden for the car. He might have noted any unrepaired damage that the dealership considered normal wear and tear while in your custody that you don't remember. 

The transport insurance policy won't cover damage that was on the car at the time they assumed custody. That pre-existing damage is the responsibility of BMW and they will deal with it at the VPC in accordance with their long-standing European Delivery terms that every American who chooses European Delivery is aware of. The only difference is that BMW of North America notified dealers that they shouldn't expect every little tiny scratch or ding that happened while the customer was touring Europe to be fixed at the VPC because that was never part of the deal.


----------



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

kylekatz said:


> Does anyone have any experience with windshield replacements? I got a 6" crack in my windshield on my way back to Munich. Curious to know if it will be replaced.
> 
> Mark


My M235i ended up with a cracked windshield during our last 30 minutes in the car. Heading southbound for a Munich drop off at 130mph, a stone hit the windshield just above the mirror. The windshield was replaced before the car was redelivered.


----------



## oneha1980 (Jan 27, 2014)

i had a small rock chip between the windshield and the moonroof that happened on the way back to munich.. i told the guy at the drop off in munich and it wasn't fixed when i got the car. its a lease so not a big deal. will prob get it touched up with a touch-up paint.. thank god it wasn't major..


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Picked up our M4 a few days ago from PCD, and before that we did ED. Curbed a rim while in Munich and that was fixed at VPC.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

My wheel damage was not repaired, and incurred additional damage after drop off when I was reunited at the PDC. I didn't take any personal photos of the damage I did, so currently I'm in no-man's land with an inquiry to my CA about what recourse I have. Would have understood if it showed up with only what I did, but when there's more damage done by the carrier than what I did myself I'm disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Brian R. said:


> My wheel damage was not repaired, and incurred additional damage after drop off when I was reunited at the PDC. I didn't take any personal photos of the damage I did, so currently I'm in no-man's land with an inquiry to my CA about what recourse I have. Would have understood if it showed up with only what I did, but when there's more damage done by the carrier than what I did myself I'm disappointed to say the least.


Was the additional wheel damage done to the exact same wheel?


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

Ninong said:


> Was the additional wheel damage done to the exact same wheel?


It is the same wheel and that's the problem. Ideally with a more strict policy there should be more care given to document what shows up at dropoff instead of a piece of paper with random writing on it. All that I have in my possession is that paper with an S written on that wheel. If this was brought up before I picked up the car I probably would have taken a ton of pictures but based on experiences here where everyone was taken care of I didn't think of it. The policy announcement actually happened a week after I dropped the car off in Munich. In all honesty I'm not looking for a freebie, but maybe a split cost would be fair and to hopefully help BMWNA identify and rectify gaps in their refined policy. My CA is looking into it and has been fantastic so far, so hopefully BMWNA is reasonable about it.


----------



## M2Pilot (Jun 1, 2007)

Had PCD pickup today of my ED M3. While in Europe, front got about a 1 or 2 inch scratch & the grill got a really small dent from gravel thrown up by a truck that put a tire off the pavement on an exit ramp. I told my son on the way to Greer that if the grill wasn't replaced I had an ideal spot for a BMWCCA grill badge.
Damage was noted at drop off & I sent a copy of the damage report to my CA.
When I picked the car up the damage to the grill had not been repaired and the scratch was smaller than I remembered. Perhaps the scratch had been polished out to some extent.


----------

